# Powermatic Lathe. What do you think?



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Found this on Craigslist, but haven't got all the details just yet

What I do know it that it is 20+ years old, and is supposedly in mint condition and wasn't used all that much. 

I'm trying to get the model number and motor specs. 

Options? 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The seller is including the chucks, faceplates and toolings. 

But that's all I know. 

If in good working order, and everything checks out, what would a price range be?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It is a powermatic model 90. I am currently cleaning and repairing 2 of them. It is a very good lathe. It has limited swing so you won't be able to do large bowls but the small bowls will be easier to turn because the lathe has so much mass. 
Check to make sure it's not 3 phase power. Many of them were. If it works on single phase you should be OK. Can't give you a price. Never looked at what they cost.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! 

It is a model 90. He claims it hasn't been used much and it is perfect shape. He wants $900 and it comes with a chuck, tool rests and some tools. 

I will check about the 3 phase power. It is 220v. That's all I know so far.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*mod. 90*

Upper left corner are those the tools that come with it? The ones in the white PVC tubes turns 14'' in the cut out 12'' over the ways reeves drive most likely 500rpm at the low end offer $ 750.00 see if that closes the deal.

Jerry


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> Upper left corner are those the tools that come with it? The ones in the white PVC tubes turns 14'' in the cut out 12'' over the ways reeves drive most likely 500rpm at the low end offer $ 750.00 see if that closes the deal.
> 
> Jerry


I don't think it comes with those tools. It has the chuck pictured, live centers, new bearings for the spindle. The coke jaws pictured are for his other lathe and won't fit on this one. 

How would you recamend moving this? He knows how to take it apart in chunks like the bed from the cabanet and head stock from the bed. Will this be enough to move it? I will be going with my dad and the seller says he will have his buddy there to help. 

Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Moving heavy lathes are always fun. I have done it using pieces of pipe as rollers. I've also done it by rocking the lathe to one side and putting a 2x4 under it. Then rock it the other way and add another 2x4. Then use the pipes to roll it. It shouldn't be horribly heavy once the headstock, tailstock and banjo are off.


----------

